# A problem with updating 9.3-RELEASE



## Starz (Mar 4, 2015)

Upon entering `freebsd-update fetch` I get

```
The following files will be added as part of updating to 9.3-RELEASE-p10:
/usr/src/contrib/tzdata/zone1970.tab
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/constant_time_locl.h
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/constant_time_test.c
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/doc/ssl/SSL_CTX_set_tlsext_ticket_key_cb.pod
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/test/constant_time_test.c
/usr/src/secure/lib/libssl/man/SSL_CTX_set_tlsext_ticket_key_cb.3
```
and then upon entering `freebsd-update install` I get

```
Installing updates...install: ///usr/src/contrib/tzdata/zone1970.tab: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/constant_time_locl.h: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/constant_time_test.c: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/crypto/openssl/doc/ssl/SSL_CTX_set_tlsext_ticket_key_cb.pod: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/crypto/openssl/test/constant_time_test.c: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/secure/lib/libssl/man/SSL_CTX_set_tlsext_ticket_key_cb.3: No such file or directory
```

I looked over the errata about `freebsd-update` but I'm not sure if this problem is related.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2015)

The 'errors' are caused by your system not having a full source tree in /usr/src. Unfortunately freebsd-update(8) doesn't spot that and complains about directories not existing. Simplest solution is to create them:

```
mkdir -p /usr/src/secure/lib/libssl/man/
mkdir -p /usr/src/crypto/openssl/doc/ssl/
mkdir -p /usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/
mkdir -p /usr/src/crypto/openssl/test/
```
A better solution would be to install the full source tree in /usr/src. You can also safely ignore the 'errors'.


----------

